#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  ZILLION is back

## luc2366

partypeople in Europa hou jullie klaar: na een sluiting van 2 jaar gaat de keet terug open. hou wel rekening met LANGE wachttijden aan de inkom want na 1000 personen gaat de deur op slot! Zij die er al geweest waren weten dat het de moeite loont, zij die het niet kennen moeten ZEKER eens binnenvallen. Zoals Frank reeds zei in Telefacts zitten ze weer aardig voor op de concurrentie!

----------


## pieterjan

uu waar is dat en waneer ??


-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems
Jochems Prof Licht & Geluid - Vianen UT

----------


## zjeten

zillion rullleeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
ANTWERPEN     big party
dj fou ----&gt;3d69 for ever

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> zitten ze weer aardig voor op de concurrentie!



Ook weer kwa handel in allerlei illegale middelen en zaken?
Want dat was toch de reden voor de sluiting destijds?

* Deste hoger, deste hijstie!*

----------


## luc2366

tiens tiens, 
ik dacht dat ze "gekozen" hadden om VRIJWILLIG "even" de deuren toe te houden wegens "technische problemen" en "achterstand met de administratie"  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
verder nooit problemen gehad met/in Zillion hoor!

----------


## luc2366

zjeten van waar ben jij?

edit door MODJE: doe dit eens ff lekker via de email ajb!

----------


## Rv

Ha!! Is hem terug open ja? Of wanneer gaat hem dan open!!

Ik ben er klaar voor, 'kga zeker een kijkje nemen!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Roland

Zijn er al foto's van de licht en geluids installatie.
Hebben ze weer alles martin of hebben ze voor iets anders gekozen.



Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Quote; meer info van http://www.fou69.com/modules.php?nam...rticle&sid=247





> citaat:Bijna 15 maanden na het ondergaan van het Zillion monument te Antwerpen is het Zuid bijna klaar voor een nieuwe episode. Enkele belangrijke schuldeisers van het failliete Media Hall (exploitatievennootschap van het oude Zillion) hebben samen met een grote Nederlandse bierbrouwerij en een aantal privé personen een aanzienlijk kapitaal verzameld om het pand aan de Jan Van Gentstraat te heropenen met een totaal vernieuwd concept. Het immense gebouw zal na de opgelopen schade door de afbraak van de voormalige Zillion en de recente storm omgevormd worden tot een polyvalent en multifunctioneel complex. 
> 
> Zo zal met medewerking van Frank Verstraeten, die zich de jongste jaren intensief heeft verdiept in beeld-stereoscopie, de hoofdzaal worden heringericht tot een gigantische ‘3D cave’ (grot). Het depolariseren van licht en lasers in lijn- of circelrichting creëren een nooit geziene en totnogtoe ondenkbare visuele impressie. Met maar liefst 42 krachtige videoprojectoren worden ‘full color’ stereoscopische beelden geprojecteerd op een 360° rondom je hoofd cinemascherm. 
> 
> Ook zal de oude ronddraaiende lichthemel omgebouwd worden tot een naadloze videowall van maar liefst 15 ton om door middel van de allerlaatste technologie 3 dimensionale beelden te tonen zonder het gebruik van speciale brillen. ‘All you can imagine, is what you see just between your eyes.’ 
> 
> Naast een nieuw restaurant en café zal ook het Antwerps tekort aan conferentiezalen en evenementen-ruimtes worden teruggedrongen. Elk bedrijf kan gebruik maken van dit uniek 3D concept om nieuwe producten alsook andere informatie te communiceren naar hun klanten of personeel. Tijdens de weekends zal het gehele complex eveneens geëxploiteerd worden als een entertainment gebeuren (virtual clubbing) voor jong en oud. 
> 
> De opening is voorzien voor midden volgend jaar, de aanwerving van creatieve digitale artiesten die overweg kunnen met de meeste gangbare 2D en eventueel 3D programma’s, kunnen beter hun CV dringend opsturen naar info@fou69.com.



De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En voor de mensen die even niets te doen hebben, een kleine geschiedenis les:

[quote]citaat:Februari 1997: De 29-jarige Frank Verstraeten vraagt een bouwvergunning aan voor het "ombouwen van een sportcomplex tot een multifunctionele ruimte" aan de Jan van Gentstraat 4 op het Antwerpse Zuid. De dancing is slechts een klein onderdeel hiervan, en er worden maximaal 1.500 bezoekers voorzien. 

16 oktober 1997: feestelijke opening van dancing Zillion. De bouwvergunning is niet gerespecteerd: van de beloofde sport- en theaterzalen is niets te bespeuren en de dancing biedt plaats van 4.000 mensen. 

Oktober 1997: De Antwerpse politie stelt de eerste PV's op, o.a. voor het niet naleven van de bouwvergunning, brandgevaar en nachtlawaai. 

5 maart 1998: Twintig kisten vuurwerk plus enkele verboden wapens worden in beslag genomen. 

13 maart 1998: Burgemeester Leona Detiège sluit de dancing. Verstraeten dient meteen protest in bij de Raad van State. 

30 maart 1998: De Raad van State fluit de stad Antwerpen terug wegens procedurefouten. Over de grond van de zaak spreekt de Raad zich niet uit. 

9 april 1998: Met 4 stemmen tegen 2 besluit het Antwerpse schepencollege dat de Zillion weer open mag. 

31 augustus 1998: Gangsters maken 3,5 miljoen frank buit bij een overval op de Zillion. Ze worden nadien gepakt en veroordeeld. 

September 1998: Bij het afschieten van vuurwerk in de zaal worden enkele bezoekers gewond. Er wordt vuurwerk in beslag genomen. 

Oktober 1998: Frank Verstraeten komt het stadsbestuur tegemoet door een aantal aanpassingen. Zo wordt het parkeerprobleem opgelost door een shuttledienst in te stellen vanaf de Scheldekade. 

26 oktober 1998: De Antwerpse politie betrapt de portiers van de Zillion op het bezit van een uitschuifbare matrak, een baseballknuppel en een steekmes. 

Oktober 1998: Bij het afschieten van schuimkanonnen krijgen de bezoekers detergenten binnen, met een verbrande keel tot gevolg. 

19 oktober 1998: Bij de viering van één jaar Zillion moet de zaal ontruimd worden wegens een vals bomalarm. 


13 november 1998: Uitreiking van de MTV Music Awards met als eregast prins Laurent. 

16 maart 1999 : Agenten in burger pakken in de Zillion twee drugdealers op die een mooi assortiment drugs op zak hebben. 

30 maart 1999: Inspecteurs van de Economische, de Financiële en de Sociale Inspectie en van de Inspectie op Sociale Wetten vallen binnen in de Zillion en houden hem enkele uren gesloten. De inspecteurs krijgen bijstand van de rijkswacht, die de zaak controleert op drugs. Frank Verstraeten wordt enkele uren vastgehouden, hij staat immers voor 13 feiten geseind. 

September 1999: Frank Verstraeten zet de Zillion te koop voor 250 miljoen frank maar trekt dit aanbod later weer in. 

December 1999: Schepen voor Ruimtelijke Ordening Erwin Pairon eist dat de Zillion binnen de zes maanden een vergunning voor een dancing aanvraagt én een milieueffectrapport verwerft. 

10 januari 2000: Antwerpse stadsambtenaren krijgen de Zillion gratis voor de organisatie van hun "Millenniumfeest". Op de vraag van buurtbewoners om dit feest te verbieden antwoordt burgemeester Detiège dat de stad dat wel zou kunnen, "maar we moeten dat ook nog willen". 

7 december 2000: bij een homejacking in de Antwerpse Cuylitsstraat worden Frank Verstraeten en zijn vriendin, ex-Miss België Brigitta Callens in elkaar geslagen. De gangsters gaan aan de haal met de juwelen van Callens, 400.000 frank en de Mercedes van 4 miljoen van Verstraeten. Die wordt twee maand later in Duitsland teruggevonden. De daders blijven ongestraft maar worden gezocht in het dancingmilieu, waar Verstraeten vele vijanden heeft. Na een ruzie beschuldigt Callens Verstraeten van opgezet spel. Ze chanteren elkaar met respectievelijk naaktfoto's en een zwarte boekhouding. 

1 januari 2001: Portiers van de Zillion slaan in de Nieuwjaarsnacht enkele bezoekers in elkaar. Kort nadien verdwijnt Yves Vanopslagh, de hoofdportier van de Z

----------


## R. den Ridder

'T is niet voor niks dat het complete antwerpse college onlangs is afgetreden wegens Fraude.

Lijkt me vreemd dat de zillion trouwens zodanig weer opengaat aangezien door het gerecht beslag is gelegd op "Zillion" als merknaam en concept met als doel het nooit meer als zodanig te kunnen presenteren, beetje zelfde verhaal als bij de oude Boccaccio.

Ralph

----------


## Rob

soow zeg wat een zooitje, lekkere boel daar zeg

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## luc2366

helaas, helaas,
voor zij die van plan zijn een pintje te komen drinken in de Zillion - troost u de moeite want het tot nader niet-genoemde NEDERLANDSE bierconcern is ORANJEBOOM! Heb je dat al eens gedronken??? <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ralph, voor zover ik weet is er door het belgische gerecht geen beslag gelegd op de naam "Zillion", alleen heeft deze naam op de openbare verkoop niet genoeg opgebracht.

----------


## rinus bakker

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> En dus is Brigitta Callens weer vrijgezel? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>


* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## luc2366

rinus, volgens mij mag je die bitch gerust hebben hoor. als ze je na 5 minuten al de oren van het lijf zaagt en ze op je zenuwen werkt en je ze wil ophangen - doe dit dan wel volgens de geldende wetten hé EN een foto posten op het forum! en ook een lijstje van de gebruikte truss, takels, liften,... vermelden natuurlijk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Juce

euh, bij mijn weten is de naam "zillion" niet op de openbare verkoop geweest om de doodsimpele reden dat die naam privé eigendom was van hemzelf en geen privébezittingen mochten verkocht worden...

Juce

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ...volgens mij mag je die bitch gerust hebben hoor.



Nee niet voor mezelf hoor, ik dacht meer aan Regilio Tuur <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## zjeten

dat frank geen heilige is weet ik ook
maar denk toch dat verre van een dommekloot is ze
iedereen dat ik ken was laaiend enthousiast over zillion
van de zillion naam weet ik niet zo veel
wel weet ik dat de nieuwe naam niet zillion is 
maar 3d69,meer info op de site van fou
en ik denk wel dat alles in orde is,maar geen 4000 mensen in kunnen maar wel 1000,dus lange wachttijden
greets jeffrey
ik woon dicht bij kortrijk luc
en heb zelf nooit in zillion geweest,wel kennissen en broer,ben er wel super door gepasioneerd

----------


## R. den Ridder

Oranjeboom.....da's vreemd, want is eigendom van interbrew, die toch meer als genoeg eigen biertjes daar in de buurt hebben, plus dat de oranjeboom brouwerijen gaan sluiten......

en Zillion was in het begin super ja, maar hoe langer ze open was hoe duidelijker werd dat ze daar van onderhoud nog nooit gehoord hadden en d'r geld liever in andere spullen stopten, zoals colombiaanse sneeuw en het pogen tot ombrengen van d'r boekhouder

Ralph

----------


## luc2366

hoi ralph,
eens de zillion er was is er idd niet veel spectaculair nieuw ge
învesteerd omdat al t geld ging naar andere projecten (oa beach).
heb echter verschillende keren voor t openingsuur de LJ's weten op de ladder kruipen om maccen ed opnieuw op te hangen na onderhoudsbeurt,...

----------


## duncanV

Ik kan jullie maar 1 ding vertellen, als hij terug open kan dan zullen jullie aardig staan kijken van de 3D animaties. 
Heb onlangs een demo gekregen in de zillion en dat was toch het strafste wat ik de afgelopen jaren gezien heb ...

Duncan.

----------


## luc2366

volledig mee akkoord

----------


## Morninglight

maar per wanneer gaat de Zillion weer open?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik geloof dat Ralph hier nog een stukje meer informatie over heeft  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zou het bijna vergeten zeg...je komt elkaar nog eens tegen op het net he <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Quote afkomstig vd website fou69.com:

Frank Verstraeten ontslaan van alle mandaten om het geplande feestje in Zillion ...
Frank Verstraeten ontslaan van alle mandaten om het geplande feestje in Zillion te laten doorgaan. 
De Rechtbank van Koophandel heeft dinsdag 22 april een voorlopige bewindvoerder aangesteld voor onder andere alle mandaten over te nemen van Frank Verstraeten in SMC International. Door deze gerechtelijke actie is Frank Verstraeten in de onmogelijkheid gesteld om het geplande eerste privé-feest in de oude gebouwen van Zillion te laten doorgaan. Men is plotseling van mening gekomen dat de curator van het failiete Media Hall NV (exploitant van Zillion) in de mogelijkheid is gesteld om nog een geldige milieuvergunning te kunnen verkopen aan een potentiele koper voor het uitbaten van een dancing aan de Jan Van Gentstraat 4. De voorlopige bewindvoerder krijgt naast zijn dagelijks bestuur de bijzondere opdracht toe te zien of de geplande activiteiten al dan niet gebruikmakend van haar eigen onroerend goed, kaderend binnen het doel van de vennootschap, gepland zijn conform alle wettelijke verplichtingen terzake, t.t.z. met alle noodzakelijke vergunningen en machtigingen. Frank Verstraeten en de nieuwe investeerders van 3D69 overwegen om geen verzet of beroep aan te tekenen tegen deze nieuwe voorlopige bewindvoorder maar overwegen wel alle verantwoordelijke in gebreke te stellen die het activa van de exploitanten Z3D NV, The 3D Company NV, FOU69 BVBA en SMC International NV ernstige schade gaan toebrengen in de toekomst. De nieuwe investeerders overwegen eveneens een kapitaalsverhoging door te voeren van 500.000 euro de komende maand. Frank Verstraeten is van mening dat alle handelingen die hij voerde tijdens zijn mandaten rechtsgeldig waren en geen enkel onderwerp maken van discusie.

----------


## rinus bakker

En een samenvatting in (normale) mensentaal had niet gekund?


* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## R. den Ridder

Oke, de samenvatting:

De belgische justitie is Frank verstraten te slim af geweest.
Ze willen nu kijken of Zillion met een curator toch een doorstart kan maken, moeten natuurlijk wel weer eerst door de ambtelijke molens, welke, ook in belgie, zeer traag kunnen malen als het moet.
Zodoende mag 3D69 er geen feestjes geven....

Ralph

----------


## rinus bakker

Zijn ambtelijke molens niet per definitie (en waar ook ter wereld, heus niet alleen in Belgie of Nederland) heel traag, ook als het niet moet. <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het woord 'smeergeld' is echt niet ontstaan bij de boer, smid, jager, timmerman en molenaar in hun onderlinge economisch proces.  :Smile: 
Smeergeld is ontstaan toen er belastingen, vergunningen, ontheffingen, attesten, raporten en arresten, en al die andere 'papierproducerende' handelingen werden verricht die op een organisatorische machtstruktuur terug konden vallen.
Dus smeergeld gaat in heel veel gevallen in de richting van de "overheidsvertegenwoordigers". 
Daar kan bijna alleen maar snel gewerkt worden als er iets ergs is gebeurd (bij de 'balkons van Maastricht' zijn ze er nu al weer achter dat de inspecties niet deugden - Open Deur! <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>) of als er een 'stimulus' <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> tot presteren wordt aangeboden.

Kortom Frank heeft niet genoeg 'gesmeerd', want wie het breed heeft moet het ook breed laten hangen. Niet één ambtenaar of politicus, maar een hele rij willen graag meeprofiteren!

De bouwbedrijven (in Nederland), de farmaceutische, wapenboeren, oliemaatschappijen en de mafia zijn de voorbeelden van hoe zoiets moet! <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nou, of die frank niert genoeg heeft gesmeerd weet ik niet hoor...

hij heeft gewoon de pech dat het college met wie hij goed door de bocht kon uiteindelijk af is moeten treden wegens smeergeldaffaires..anders was daar alles gewoon doorgegaan hoor, het verhaal van de Zillion is er een vol met smeergeld...

Ralph

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

bij Zillion is toch heel de rommel verkocht via een openbare veiling? Heb de veilinglijst van toen nog ergens op mijn pc staan denk. *****, wat stond daar een partij materiaal binnen zeg.
Dus, hoe kon het dan eigenlijk een doorstart maken? Moesten ze iig toch nieuwe meuk aanschaffen.
Wordt de nieuwe uitvoering, 3D69, trouwens weer een soort van Martin toonzaal? Wat de Zillion overduidelijk was. Ik ken trouwens een Nederlandse Martin dealer (nu niet meer, maarja) die weleens op uitnodiging van de (Nederlandse of Belgische weet ik niet meer) importeur een avondje naar Zillion is geweest. 
Ik zal het maar gewoon bij Hoogstraten houden denk, die gingen trouwens ook uitbreiden kondigden ze vorig jaar via de DVD aan, maar er is nog weinig te zien, behalve dan dat Roos een nieuw barretje gekregen heeft....

Groeten, Joris Martens.

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej, dan had je toch de avond voor Koninginedag naar Highstreet moeten gaan<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, men is begonnen de entree te slopen en een compleet nieuwe voorgevel te bouwen.

bij de Zillion is veel verkocht, maar op veel is ook beslag gelegd door de belgische justitie, en daarvan is veel later vrijgegeven hoorde ik.
De nieuwe toko zou echter niet meer draaien om licht, maar om videoprojectie, zodat de oude  rig niet meer terug zal komen.

Ralph

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo Ralph,

de avond voor koninginnedag hadden we zelf een leuke show in Hoeven, zoals je waarschijnlijk wel wist. We hadden graag naar de set van Ivan komen luisteren maar om nou naar ZIH (Zundert in Highstreet) te komen....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Was het wel tof die avond? Zal vast wel. 
Dus ze zijn begonnen in Hoogstraten joh? Ben benieuwd wat dat op gaat leveren. De oude entree was iig wel afgeschreven. Hebben daar eens een keer staan wachten om binnen te komen, voel ik ineens druppels in mijn nek, dak lek! Ow, da word kommend jaar toch afgebroken zeiden ze. Lachûh...
Kun je daar trouwens niet wat foto's van plaatsen (in een nieuw topic), Highstreet heeft in 98 ofzo toch weleens een prijs mogen ontvangen voor mooiste licht in België ofzo?

Groeten, Joris


Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:
> Hallo,
> 
> bij Zillion is toch heel de rommel verkocht via een openbare veiling? Heb de veilinglijst van toen nog ergens op mijn pc staan denk. *****, wat stond daar een partij materiaal binnen zeg.
> Dus, hoe kon het dan eigenlijk een doorstart maken? Moesten ze iig toch nieuwe meuk aanschaffen.
> Wordt de nieuwe uitvoering, 3D69, trouwens weer een soort van Martin toonzaal? Wat de Zillion overduidelijk was. Ik ken trouwens een Nederlandse Martin dealer (nu niet meer, maarja) die weleens op uitnodiging van de (Nederlandse of Belgische weet ik niet meer) importeur een avondje naar Zillion is geweest. 
> Ik zal het maar gewoon bij Hoogstraten houden denk, die gingen trouwens ook uitbreiden kondigden ze vorig jaar via de DVD aan, maar er is nog weinig te zien, behalve dan dat Roos een nieuw barretje gekregen heeft....
> 
> Groeten, Joris Martens.
> ...



En dan nog alles dat niet verkocht was en nog her en der verspreid stond. Is nog heel wat lichtmateriaal dat niet verkocht was hoor.

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## Rv

> citaat:Kun je daar trouwens niet wat foto's van plaatsen (in een nieuw topic), Highstreet heeft in 98 ofzo toch weleens een prijs mogen ontvangen voor mooiste licht in België ofzo?



Maar voor geluid hopelijk niet. Daar hangt erg veel SA binnen, maar het klinkt naar mijn mening voor geen meter (alleszins niet toen ik er was) Licht is inderdaad wel in orde, en ze gebruiken het ook netjes!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

Highsteet heeft in geloof '93 een prijs gewonnen voor beste lichtshow in de belgische discotheken, een redelijk prestigieuze prijs, gezien het feit dat men daar in belgie echt mee bezig is.
Dit was nog met de oude LJ, die tegenwoordig geloof ik freelancet als adviseur.

De SA set die daar hangt is idd errug matig ingeregeld, staat volgens mij erg veel in tegenfase, en volgens mij iser ook vanalles teruggeregeld op die parametrische Eq om het maar vooral hard te laten gaan, en dat lukt, nu nog zuiver...

Ralph

----------


## base

jongens, wat een uitleg hier allemaal, wees er maar zeker van dat de zillion niet meer opengaat onder de naam F.V maar onder de naam van, andere duistere figuren waarvan we geen namen gaan noemen .
het is 1 pot nat en er zullen weer verschillende mensen zijn die lekker hun centen gaan verdienen op al die domme kloten die daar nog 1 cent willen uitgeven om boven een kelder te zitten die vol zit met ??????????????????? je hebt het al ergens gelezen ?????

base

----------


## Rv

Mmmmmmm, als er een gelijkwaardige discotheek hier ergens komt wil ik met plezier daar mijn centen nog eens aan geven hoor ... heb er echt van genoten in de Zillion! Slurpslurp
:-)

____
Rv.
____

----------


## base

RV van mij mag het , maar ik ga niet binnen op een schroothoop van <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>
base

----------


## base

oh , ja  S.A is dat geen ouwe troep uit een bepaald land die de dezelde taal spreekt als de ????????????????
base

----------


## luc2366

idd base: SA, dat zijn die blauwe bierkratten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
base, ben je trouwens OOIT in de Zillion geweest? Als je er ooit geweest bent wil je niet anders meer! Ben volledig akkoord met RV: ook slurpslurp<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> heb t trouwens ooit allemaal achter d eschermen meegemaakt. hou jullie maar vast als de nieuwe keet opengaat!

----------


## base

ben er al geweest op uitnodiging van ANTLER-SUBWAY als U dat iets zegt
base

----------


## luc2366

ken ik ja

----------


## sub7

> citaat:
> Hoi,
> 
> Highsteet heeft in geloof '93 een prijs gewonnen voor beste lichtshow in de belgische discotheken, een redelijk prestigieuze prijs, gezien het feit dat men daar in belgie echt mee bezig is.
> Dit was nog met de oude LJ, die tegenwoordig geloof ik freelancet als adviseur.
> 
> De SA set die daar hangt is idd errug matig ingeregeld, staat volgens mij erg veel in tegenfase, en volgens mij iser ook vanalles teruggeregeld op die parametrische Eq om het maar vooral hard te laten gaan, en dat lukt, nu nog zuiver...
> 
> Ralph



als ze dan gewoon EAW binnen zetten

[Die KF930's bonken !]

----------


## base

ja, misschien de kf 900 serie dan hoef je er niet eens veel neer te poten en geld is in de zillion toch geen probleem dus?

----------


## Rv

Voor de goede gang van zaken, Base, ze hadden het over de Highstreet ... in de Zillion heb ik geen SA gezien hoor lol

____
Rv.
____

----------


## R. den Ridder

De zillion hing helemaal vol met Mach geloof ik, aangestuurd door Ecler PAM's....

niet vaker tegengekomen , die Eclers, maar hard en strak ging het zeker...echt  extreme geluidsdrukken meegemaakt toen ze een backspin gaven op d'r SL1200's

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## luc2366

helemaal juist: een camion MACH-kasten en een aanhanger Ecler amps.
Op de site van Ecler staat trouwens nog een mooie foto van de main-room.

----------


## base

welke kasten er ook staan , die gaat niet meer open 
je zal ze elders moeten beluisteren

----------


## luc2366

je kan die niet meer beluisteren omdat ze (openbaar) verkocht zijn, NIEt omdat de keet niet meer (ZOU) opengaan

----------


## sub7

die ecler pams zijn best leuke amps heb hier nog ergens een
pam1400 liggen.

[Die KF930's bonken !]

----------


## KoenB

En weet iemand hoe het nu verder gaat?

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## Kevin_DM

zillion gaat terug open, een van de volgende weken/maanden....
een klant van mij is met zillion aan het samenwerken en heeft de officiele toelatingen (met handtekening burgemeester etc...) gezien met openingsdatum en alles op. Datum had hij gezegd maar die ben ik ondertussen al weer vergeten.....
En Grolsch zou er mee tussen zitten

----------


## luc2366

23/9/03 is de datum die moet onthouden worden. en helaas is t Oranjeboom dat voor t afwaswater (dat noem ik geen bier) gaat zorgen

----------


## axs

Ja jongens... 23/9 komt dichter en dichter 
MAAR

Er is niks waar van de geruchten dat de zillion terug zou opengaan!
Frank wil zelf NIKS meer openen in het antwerpse door de aanhoudende strubbelingen tussen hem en het stadsbestuur.
Ik weet dus niet waar jullie je info vandaan hebben! 
En Kevin... die kennis van je zal wet heel wat anders gezien hebben...


Het enige wat klopt is dat Frank V bezig is met 3D69. Een 3D animatie project voor in discotheken (met brilletje [8D])
VJ animatie en een 20-tal camera's en 5.1 surround geluid moeten alles mogelijk maken!
Binnenkort (26/9) de primeur in de sotto's in Zottegem. Daarna gaat het 3D systeem op tour langs de verschillende discotheken!
http://www.3d69.be

----------


## luc2366

als ik het goed voor heb testen ze het nieuwe 3-Dproject van Frank op Kozmozz.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja wordt ook verteld dat Frank met zwartgeld in de vizion in kerkrade gaat zitten en daar zijn 3d gedoe gaat doen...

Ik weet niet wat nu nog waar is hoor... ik sprak van de week nils van de timeout en die wist van niks (en hij kent Frank toch persoonlijk)

----------


## luc2366

26/9 sotto's zottegem: 3D69 launchparty!
www.ultimatezone.tk

----------


## rinus bakker

Is het Zillion-pand inmiddels ook al afgebroken of verbouwd?
Just curious.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Is het Zillion-pand inmiddels ook al afgebroken of verbouwd?
> Just curious.



Zillionpand staat er nog steeds.

----------


## Stefke

Ja, het Zillion gebouw staat er nog steeds.

Het Stadsbestuur wil het zichzelf wel wat makkelijker maken daar.  Het nieuwe gerechtsgebouw inclusief cellen in de kelder is in aanbouw vlak naast zillion.  Spaart een hoop transportkosten :Big Grin: 

Misschien ligt er wel een geheime tunnel naar Zillion.

Als Frank nog eens vast zit, kan hij nog steeds snel naar Zillion om iedereen z'n opdrachte te geven.  Als de cipier langskomt, ligt hij weer braaf op z'n bed :Big Grin: 

Ik heb toch bewondering voor Frank, die is niet kapot te krijgen.  Volgens mij is hij wel sadomasochistisch ingesteld.  Hij krijgt constant een hoop gezeik met politie en stadsbesturen.  Mocht ik de cash hebben die hij ongetwijfeld wel ergens heeft steken, zat ik al lang in het buitenland met m'n lamme ## in de zon.  en voor de lol een leuk discotheekje openhouden zonder al te veel tralala en laat die toeristen maar feesten en geld uitgeven[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## bakkertje69

Dit bericht was geplaatst door Frank Verstraeten op het Forum van de zillion !!! Dit komt er allemaal in zillion !!!

Dit huren we aan extra licht bij, naast de +/- 300 scans 
van Zillion die we terug eens stroom gaan geven. 

Spin 
8 x Kaders voor verlichting gemonteerd aan armen van spin op maat nog te bepalen 
72 x Movingheads in kaders Movitec SL 250 Spot 
16 x Patend lights &gt;HMI 575 
1 x Bekabelingset 
1 x Prolyte Cirkel 6 M 
4 x Takels 
1 x Projectie velum voor cirkel 
2 x Strobe girlande strobe egg a 50 cm = 50 stuks 

Vip podium 
20 x Blinders 8 Lite 104000 Watt 
1 x DMX Dimmer 36 ch 
2 x opstaande truss hangend naar beneden vanaf het plafond 
2 x Takelsmotors 
1 x Bekabelingsset 

Groot Podium + Links en rechts 

2 x ArgonLaser coherent 20 Watt groen, blauw, cyan 
60 x Movingheads Movitec WL 250 wash 
16 x Atomics 
8 x DMX 3 KW strobes 
1 x Bekabelingset 
12 x Truss 4 M 

Matrix 

140 x Martin 812 scanners 
1 x Bekabelingset 



Beweegbaar podium 

4 x City colors HMD 1800 
4 x DMX Color strobes 
1 x Bekabelingset 

Bovenpasserel 

20 x Sunstrip lightbattems 

Geluid voor andere lokalen 

7 x Discobar 2 x Technics 1210 MkII + rodec mX 180 
7 x aangepaste speakersets voor de ruimte 
7 x Amp set voor speakersets 
7 x Kabelsets voor DJ sets 


Geluidset voor Main hal 

8 x Stack Master MD 4 
8 x Amp racks processor gestuurd 
2 x Technics 1210 MKII draaitafels voor bestaande Digitale Discobar 
1 x Main mixing desk to front 

Stroom 

1 x set Stroomaggregaten voor bovenstaand materiaal 
inclusief aan en afvoer, verbruik en dit voor 40 draaiuren 
1 x Set krachtstroomkabel 
1 x Set PSU racks 
1 x Set Harting multi 

Sturing 
Mainhal 
1 x Set Dmx bekabling 
1 x Set DMX Boosters 
2 x 4048 ch light desk 
1 x 19 PC rack pangoline 2000 soft en hardware voor laserset 

Andere lokalen 
3 x DMX sturingen voor aansturing van de bestaande hangende verlichting 

Transport 

4 x Megatrailer 100 M3 voor aan en afvoer van materiaal 
1 x truck voor aan en afvoer van Stroomgedeelte 
1 x truck 60 m3 klein materiaal 

Werk 
Voor op bouw 
1 x uitwerken van DMX en stroombekabeling schema 
2 x Mobile Hoogtewerkers hoogte 11.5 M 
1 x Voorbereiding van matrix 
1 x Aanpassing aan spin kaders 
1 x Aan en afvoer van water aan stage voor laser 
1 x voorbereiding van stroomdistributie bestaande en tijdelijke

check more : www.zillion.be www.newyear2004.be

greetz
[8D]bakkertje69[8D]

----------


## R. den Ridder

gezeur met Stadsbesturen......kijk maar eens op de site van het eindejaarsfeest: gesponsord door de stad Antwerpen!

----------


## ralph

And the story continues....
zie: http://www.gva.be/nieuws/Antwerpen/default.asp?art={499DB77D-49EB-4550-AB9C-47DC8C86FF72}

----------


## luc2366

18 en 19 december: 48u non-stop zillion. 7 rooms/72 DJ's/ 400 scans / 700.000w geluid. inkom overdag 10 / 's nachts 15

----------


## Chéke

Alles is momenteel afgelast in de Zillion,
Je kan er enkel met oudjaar gaan eten...
Er mag niet gedanst worden... :Frown:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Chéke_
> 
> Alles is momenteel afgelast in de Zillion,
> Je kan er enkel met oudjaar gaan eten...
> Er mag niet gedanst worden...



en dat zal zo blijven [:I][:I][:I]
Die lul die daar de baas is , heeft teveel fouten gemaakt
sis

----------


## daanjo

Ik heb juist vernomen op tv ,dat de zillion op oudjaar alleen wordt geopent voor de daklozen.Dat is wat Frank Verstraeten toch beweerde op Recht van antwoord (tv programma).[:0]Kreeft voor de daklozen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door daanjo_
> 
> Ik heb juist vernomen op tv ,dat de zillion op oudjaar alleen wordt geopent voor de daklozen.Dat is wat Frank Verstraeten toch beweerde op Recht van antwoord (tv programma).[:0]Kreeft voor de daklozen.



Zodat ie als argument kan gebruiken dat het voor die mensen wel kan en voor de rest van het volk niet... (moest het stadsbestuur die 'nobele' daad toestaan) 
Is natuurlijk mooi argument om dan uit te spelen naar het stadsbestuur. Dan nog paar gewone zillionklanten erbij en zeggen dat dat perfect verliep!
Tja... als je Verstraeten wat kent weet je dat er meer achterzit  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Chris

Heb net ook gekeken naar Rech Van Antwoord.
Frank beweerde dat hij zich hiermee een beetje bekeerd omdat hij binnekort mss zelf dakloos is [B)]

Het is begrijpelijk dat mensen tegen dit feest zijn, maar dat heeft Frank aan zichzelf te danken, hij heeft zich met de jaren zo een reputatie opgebouwd dat hij met deze nobele [?] daad heel ongeloofwaardig overkomt.
Maarja, als je met al je eten daar zit.. zomaar wegschenken aan andere organisaties zou pas een nobele daad zijn, maar een iemand die een beetje commersant is zal proberen zijn imago op te krikken, en proberen zijn doel te bereiken. Nog niet zo stom bekeken eigenlijk!

Mss een idee om als landloper een gratis avondje zillion mee te maken, ik ben er jammer genoeg nooit geraakt, tegen de tijd dat ik er binnen mocht was ie al lang gesloten. Alhoewel ik mij herriner dat er op de erotische avonden meisjes van 15jaar rondliepen [V]

Chris

----------


## cornedure

En hij blijft maar hopen:

Op www.zillion.be geeft hij aan dat hij op 28 februari 2004 Zillion 2 gaat openen. Capaciteit: 7000 man. Persvoorstelling op 10 januari. Afwachten wat er van komt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

geruchten die gaan:

-overgang naar de oude GM gebouwen..geloof er weinig van
-Oude Club X te wuustwezel. lijkt me niet alhoewel Jeroen goos en Frank verstraten elkaar mogelijk kennen, Zillion2.be is eigendom van        
  Jeroen Goos, gebouwen kunnen max 3500 man aan schat ik
-Barrocci gebouwen te zundert, ligt net buiten regio Groot antwerpen, maar als ik er langs rij gebeurt er van alles woon er vlakbij, link is te 
  maken via dennis black magic, pornobobo en vriend van Frank, Barrocci is nu en hoerenkeet, kan veeeeel volk in
-La Forza valt af, komt een subsidiary van Illusion in.

Voralsnog:eerst zien, dan geloven!

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> geruchten die gaan:
> 
> -overgang naar de oude GM gebouwen..geloof er weinig van
> -Oude Club X te wuustwezel. lijkt me niet alhoewel Jeroen goos en Frank verstraten elkaar mogelijk kennen, Zillion2.be is eigendom van        
>   Jeroen Goos, gebouwen kunnen max 3500 man aan schat ik
> -Barrocci gebouwen te zundert, ligt net buiten regio Groot antwerpen, maar als ik er langs rij gebeurt er van alles woon er vlakbij, link is te 
>   maken via dennis black magic, pornobobo en vriend van Frank, Barrocci is nu en hoerenkeet, kan veeeeel volk in
> ...



Weet iemand of club x in Wuustwezel nog vol hangt met de apparatuur?? Hoorde namelijk laatst dat daar nog heeeel veel golden scan's binnen hingen....

Wuustwezel zou voor mij wel lekker dichtbij zijn en ik denk een vrij centrale lokatie...

----------


## R. den Ridder

club X in wuustwezel hangt nog compleet vol:

4 GS3's, 2 tigerscans, 2 maal coef 1200, ong. 80 par 64, 4 maal coemar blinders, 1 coemar vens.....ga zo maar door, heeeeeele sterke 4weg's AD set, 5 watt multicolour laser met pangolin sturing, PULSAR masterpiece 108, flink wat strobes.... complete barinrichting....alles ahtergelaten zoals het gesloten is.....echt erg vreemd om da te zien hangen, flink wat schoonmaken en onderhoud en alles is weer draaikaar, lijkt de oude confetti's wel :-)

Ralph

----------


## The Saint

Club X in wuustwezel is compleet leeg!
Na veel roddels te horen gekregen is het pand helemaal leeg.
Zonde!!!!!
Maar wie weet, mogen we hopen dat er een nieuw concept inkomt.

Greetz

----------


## R. den Ridder

waarom staan er dan foto's op djfrancois.nl welke afgelopen jaar zijn gemaakt.....zie daarop nog een complete carre hangen vol met meuk hoor?

----------


## The Saint

Omdat die foto's in het begin van het jaar gemaakt zijn.
Het is toch echt leeg.

Greetz

----------


## R. den Ridder

vraag me af waar dat spul gebleven is dan......kwam pas geleden nog een zooi gs3's en rookdozen tegen te koop in zundert, zou dat daar vanaf kunnen komen?

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> vraag me af waar dat spul gebleven is dan......kwam pas geleden nog een zooi gs3's en rookdozen tegen te koop in zundert, zou dat daar vanaf kunnen komen?




Hmm wat kosten ze en weet je nog waar???

----------


## Staaf

BTW hoor net op de radio dat ome Frank zijn Oudejaarsfeestje toch niet doorgaat.   Hij heeft de zaak voor het gerecht gesleept maar de rechtbank verklaarde zich onbevoegd.   Jammer voor die daklozen

----------


## R. den Ridder

tja....de locatie van de nieuw (ahum) zillion is bekend........

Aangezien het dus schijnbaar niet gelukt is gaat hij nu eens in de drie maanden zillion in concert geven op een nog nader te benoemen locatie.....jammer voor iedereen die nog geloofde in een nieuwe of heropende zillion, maar zit er niet meer in denk.
Wat rest zijn herrineringen aan de meest absurd groteske licht- en geluidsinstallatie in een discotheek die de benelux ooit gekend heeft.

----------


## luc2366

nieuwe locatie is al lang bekend hoor :-)

----------


## ljanton

[QUOTE]Is het Zillion-pand inmiddels ook al afgebroken of verbouwd?
Just curious./QUOTE]

en het staat er nog steeds  :Big Grin:

----------

